# How much the same are these two sepex motors?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Papa D and a few others (including the plant manager) took designs, customers and likely other things to start Advanced DC Motors when Prestolite shut down the Syracuse factory. Years later, papa D and his gang sold out to AMD. D and D are papa D's two sons. Get the picture?

Actually the motors from Advanced DC and D&D are pretty solid. D was able to do a good job of copying the Prestolite products. They stuck with proven technology and seemingly didn't risk any advanced technology, contrary to company's first name. 

To compare the two motors you have, measure the armature core diameter and length, comm size and number of segments (comm bars). Also take the field resistance. Brush size is more important for short time overload ratings.

Regards,

major


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

Neat!

I could see that the motors were "closely related" but I didn't realize how valid the term "family resemblance" might be.

It seems like using one of my AMD DD0-4002 motors for the BCS conversion might be an okay idea. I'll just have keep my eyes peeled for an affordable sepex controller or look at other solutions. I know you said that sepex motors don't like contactor starting but maybe I could use fixed field voltage and control the armature with a chopper if that saves me money. Probably just as well to find a sepex controller. I'll have to re-read the various threads about separately exciting the field windings. I know I saw a couple here on the forum.

Thanks again for all the info. There's a nice parallel between my "day-job" world of organic farming and the EV enthusiasts I'm meeting: colossal generosity and a great willingness to share knowledge to help the field as a whole move forward.


----------

